# What does A.B.G.A stand for?



## Bottman101 (May 29, 2011)

Hello
 Stationed in England and doing some digging. Found a Fruit Jar "masons improved  A.B.G.A. Clear, Straight Sides, Screw top. A couple bubbles, Some dirt embedded in the glass. Any info appreciated. 

 Thanks !


----------



## coreya (May 29, 2011)

according to the Fruit Jar Works the ABGA jars were made by the Hazel Atlas glass Co. and also the Ball Co. for the Anglo-Belge Glass Associationof London, England. circa 1910 & later. and depending on the color can run quite a few bucks.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 29, 2011)

I need that book. I saw a site saying that online but nothing to back it up. Time to pencil it in I guess.


----------



## dygger60 (May 30, 2011)

With the correct insert, the ABGA jars are very collectable.....

      David


----------

